# Unspecified Thrombocytosis



## tfoushee (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi,

I need some help and clarification for Thrombocytosis (238.71/D47.3).  The ICD-10 CM Description of this code is essential (hemorrhagic)thrombocythemia. However the snomed description code says Thrombocytosis. Which one is accurate? Is there a specific ICD-10 CM Description for Thrombocytosis?

Thanks for your help


----------



## krupadhruve (Aug 26, 2015)

Code is D47.3

The term Thrombocytosis is a Default code, which is defined as if a condition is documented in a medical record without any additional information, the default code should be assigned.


----------



## tfoushee (Aug 27, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you.


----------

